# Passport renewal whilst abroad



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone experience of doing this from the Philippines- of renewing a British Passport? Do i have to send my current passport with my application and then just wait 6 or so weeks for it to be returned?

My passport is fast running out of clear pages, would it be possible to go to the British embassy in taguig and get pages added like many other country embassies allow.

I am a bit confused so advice most welcome


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

skylineowl said:


> Anyone experience of doing this from the Philippines- of renewing a British Passport? Do i have to send my current passport with my application and then just wait 6 or so weeks for it to be returned?
> 
> My passport is fast running out of clear pages, would it be possible to go to the British embassy in taguig and get pages added like many other country embassies allow.
> 
> I am a bit confused so advice most welcome


You can try asking the British embassy if you can have pages added but your only option may be to extend it for 12months, to renew requires it to be sent to the UK which currently take several months 5-6.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I got a new passport the last time I went back to the UK - the procedure is explained here:
https://www.gov.uk/passport-application-while-visiting-uk.

The alternative is to send off your application (and current passport) from the Philippines - the procedure is explained here:
https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

metmanph said:


> I got a new passport the last time I went back to the UK - the procedure is explained here:
> https://www.gov.uk/passport-application-while-visiting-uk.
> 
> The alternative is to send off your application (and current passport) from the Philippines - the procedure is explained here:
> https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


Cautionary note: If you opt to send your current passport from the Philippines, be sure to make photo copies of the ID page and any entry and exit stamp pages in the event the passport is ever lost..

I'm surprised that this can not be done at the UK embassy in Manila.?


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I'm surprised that this can not be done at the UK embassy in Manila.?


See https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-manila under "passport application".


----------

